# Epackage leaving the site....



## epackage (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi gang, I will be going to work down in Forked River NJ at Oyster Creek Nuclear Power Plant for the next 6 weeks, working 6 days a week 12 hours a day, happy to get the gravy but it means very little down time as you can imagine so I won't be doing much posting or bottle grabbing. I'm gonna miss this great site most of all among the sites I frequent, you guys and gals are the best the internet has to offer when it comes to bottles or just plain old BSing.....See you all on the flip side, I start tomorrow so it's early to bed.....Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck Jim!! Glad to hear you got a decent sized gig!! We'll see you when you get back.. just remember: do not eat the yellow cake! []


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanx my friend....[8D]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck and take care my friend. We will miss you around here ~ []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2010)

Take is easy man, and don't hit the wrong switch [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 24, 2010)

Keep in touch.  Take a few early cokes to irradiate while you are there.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm going to lose sleep.


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Take is easy man, and don't hit the wrong switch [8D]


 

   [8D][8D][8D] I SECOND THIS!!LEAST YOU WILL HAVE MONEY TO BUY BOTTLES WITH!!


----------



## Wangan (Oct 24, 2010)

I was going to say,say hi to Homer but you aren`t going to Springfield.Be safe!


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 25, 2010)

Bring home one of them green rods and power your house for life!  Just put it in the bathtub and keep the water running.
 See ya in 6!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 25, 2010)

Best of luck out there Jim. See you back here soon.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck man, oh also if they have any unused uranium-238 lying around, give me a call.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2010)

I won't miss you. I doubt you can go a week without stopping by. You say your going to be away for 6 months but I don't believe it. I refuse to believe it!
 If it's true, see you when you get back. I might have withdrawal from your posts but I'll deal.
 Oh, you can't even see this. That su%8s


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2010)

Good for you, Jim.  Take care and don't work too hard.  That Homer Simpson thing was pretty funny.


----------

